# No internet on pc. IPhone and IPad connect oc.



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I have read, "No internet, secured" submitted by Kantakrew on Wednesday and will try to provide all information requested in his post to try not to reinvent the wheel. I have no way to download the Sysinfo Utility as my pc has no internet. I have no internet connection on the Windows 10 pc (which had one until Wednesday) but can connect normally to the WiFi with my iPhone and iPad.
I'm using an AmpliFi mesh system for WiFi and have been discussing with there customer support problems with that which may have caused the problem. No results except they suggested it may be a pc problem.
On Tues night I rebooted on of the mesh points in AmpliFi and the app found problems and suggested I "diagnose." I did that and it found problems with IP address, Gateway address, DNS address, and Internet connection. All those items were followed by "Please verify IPv4 configuration." It was late and I went to bed. The next morning, diagnosis of the WiFi mesh showed all those items OK...but I still had no internet connection on the PC.

I am using an HP desktop running Windows 10 Ver 10.0.15063, build 15063 for x64 based OS. Winver returns Version 1703 build 15063.483. BIOS is American Megatarends Inc. 507. 12/21/09.

When I open Device Manager and expand the Network Adapters I see Qualcomm Atheros 802.11 a|b|g|n working properly. Driver is 3.0.2.202 1/29/2016.

Windows had been restarted and shut down and started numerous times with no change in system performance.

I have tried ipconfig/release with no change in results.

When following the link to tomshardwar.o.uk I disables and enabled the WiFi and in resulted in "Unidentified network, Qualcomm Atheros 802.11....

I'm out of ideas...

(I have a secondary WiFi system but the PC won't connect to that either. IPhone and IPad will connect to the second WiFi also)


----------

